# Heat Pump inside unit making clicking noises



## Preacher (Apr 25, 2012)

The last thing I am is an A/C expert, so I told my wife I was going to where I knew the experts were. My inside unit of my A/C started making a clicking noise from the area that the power wires go into it. You can hear the clicking from across the room, ie. click, click, click, etc. It will click for maybe 30 seconds and then the unit comes on and from what I can tell the clicking stops. It doesn't do this all the time. Could it be bad contacts? I guess there are some in there. This is a Heat Pump unit.

Thanks for your help.

Preacher


----------



## woodchuck (Apr 25, 2012)

starter relay for the blower motor is worn out or the motor is bad. you can sometimes see the damage on the relay if it's bad.


----------



## moshei (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, the clicking doesn't happen all the time, but the system is
functioning regardless..


----------



## kok328 (Jul 3, 2012)

Signs that something is about to go.  See if you can identify the source of the sound when it does happen.  The sound may have some visual tell tale signs associated with it.


----------

